# Goggle q's - lens quality/durability



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, in the market for a new pair of goggles. I hate starting new threads but I couldn't find any other ones to thread jack  

I've ridden the Spy Zeds for a couple of years now (mirror + persimmons) and they've served me pretty well in all conditions. However,I'm now looking for a pair that'll give me a bigger peripheral vision. Problem is I dont have a large face to support big fit goggles...so I can pretty much nix the EG2s, Feenoms (vz), Splices, I/O's...

So far with my research I've limited my selection down to the VZ Skylabs and Smith I/OS. The Smith Phenoms are prob a better comparison...but I'm looking for a dual lens package. So my questions is...

Is there any difference between the optical clarity and lens durability between Smith and VZ? Seems like all makers have the same specs (UV, anti fog, dual lens, blah blah blah...) so makes me wonder if theres any marked difference between companies. Maybe they're all made in the same factory? LOL. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well the ones that you ruled out are gonna give you the best peripheral vision (EG2, Feenom, I/O, Fishbowl, Hubble). I own the Smith Phenom goggles and they're great! I've never had goggles with huge peripherals so I can't compare it to that but in all other areas it's bomb. The only time they've ever fogged up is when I tuck my mask into my goggles and breathe heavily, but even then the fog dissipates almost as soon as it appears. If I remember right they do come with two lenses. I got mine used and it came with two lenses ($35 if you can believe it!) and they were barely scratched. Haven't used VZ so I can't compare to that. I really like Smith though.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

same boat, here: medium face and the newer wide view goggles wouldn't fit me right. I tried a lot of goggles: electric eg2 and 2.5, VZ skylab and kabong, Zeal eclipse, etc. and they were all just a little too big, putting my eyes too low in the goggle and the nose piece obstructing vision. 

I actually owned and rode in smith I/O and the view isn't as wide as the hype, they weren't that snug and they kept fogging between the lenses. Personally, I wouldn't go the smith route at all because of the fogging issues and they're expensive

Zeal are the highest quality lenses on the market (finest construction, too). Their "slate" model fit me perfectly, but I thought they looked kinda ugly/weird once I put them on. The standard mirror lens version (28% VLT) are also reasonably priced for the quality...but no bonus lens.

I highly recommend trying the Dragon "Rogue". It's a medium fit goggle with peripheral vision as wide as EG2, but the top and bottom aren't exaggerated to the point where you have to pull the goggle way down on your nostrils. The lenses are also super high quality. Some Rogues come with a bonus flat light lens, but at $160, might be considered pricey (although I did see the dual lens package at 6pm.com for $130)

VZ feenom are also good for medium faces, but not as wide angle as the Dragon rogue...plus, the lenses aren't as HQ as Dragon


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

OP, have you tried the Spy Platoon or the Spy Marshall? The Platoon is a big spherical google in the same vein as EG2s and Fishbowls but designed to fit any face shape, including small faces. The Marshalls are a smaller version of the Platoon.

I have an Asian face therefore automatically eliminate 90% of the googles that are out there. EG2s go down to my lips, Smith IO have nose bridges so high I can put my index finger through it, and Splices and Crowbars won't fit unless I get the Asian fit models.

The Platoons fit very well on my small face, and you can see how big they are here: 









Since you've worn Spys before I think you already know about the quality of the goggles and the company.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

^idk, those look too far down on your nose to me.

"flexible frame conforms to any face" means on the sides, not from top to bottom. I think it's a little misleading on Spy's part. 

the marshals at least say they are for a mid to large face, but I think the Dragon rogue are a better looking goggle and they have more venting through the lens

Spy does make nice goggles with tons of features/tech...if you can find the right size


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

EG 2.5? They're a bit smaller aren't they?


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

extra0 said:


> ^idk, those look too far down on your nose to me.
> 
> "flexible frame conforms to any face" means on the sides, not from top to bottom. I think it's a little misleading on Spy's part.


well i was always looking for an oversized goggle that didnt have air gaps on the foam for my small face. I'm part of the generation that LOVE the EG2/Fishbowl look. My friend has one and I was jealous to shit of his EG2's. 

That's where, for me, the Platoons fit the bill perfectly. Oversized goggles where the foam conforms to every nook and cranny of my face, including the low nose bridge and the gaps beside the nostrils. They didnt really mislead with the foam conforming any face since it does exactly that. About the only place air goes in that goggle is through the vent and up the helmet, which is by design.

Whether or not it's too big for a person is up to them, if they like looking like astronauts with their mirrored lenses, then how low it sits on ones' nose is a moot point at that stage.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

extra0 said:


> I highly recommend trying the Dragon "Rogue". It's a medium fit goggle with peripheral vision as wide as EG2, but the top and bottom aren't exaggerated to the point where you have to pull the goggle way down on your nostrils. The lenses are also super high quality. Some Rogues come with a bonus flat light lens, but at $160, might be considered pricey (although I did see the dual lens package at 6pm.com for $130)
> 
> VZ feenom are also good for medium faces, but not as wide angle as the Dragon rogue...plus, the lenses aren't as HQ as Dragon


Interesting...i was also considering the Rogue as well given its decent price point. However, I haven't heard much in the way of their quality of lenses. Im surprised you see them as that high quality. The issue is most of the rogue's ive seen w/ 2 lenses start to get fairly pricey.



jello24 said:


> OP, have you tried the Spy Platoon or the Spy Marshall? The Platoon is a big spherical google in the same vein as EG2s and Fishbowls but designed to fit any face shape, including small faces. The Marshalls are a smaller version of the Platoon.


Ha...you know after I posted my thread i searched up Spy...and the marshall caught my eye....hrm... 
Based on current DF prices:
Marshalls w/ extra persimmons is $103 
Skylab w/ 2 lenses is $95 
Rogues w/ 2 lenses is $128

Again...just based on lens quality and durability...is there a difference between these 3 companies? Am I just selecting totally based on fit and style...or is there a marked difference in lens quality? Spy's website actually says something abt carl zeiss optics...

thanks for all the responses...keep em coming!


----------

